# motor travieso



## dani555 (Dic 12, 2006)

Tengo un motor monofasico a 220 v. con arranque por condensador.
El problema es que al ponerlo en marcha unas veces gira en un sentido y otras
veces en sentido contrario. He sustituido el condensador y sucede lo mismo.
Que hacer para que gire siempre igual?.


----------



## gaston sj (Dic 12, 2006)

pregunta:lleva solamente un capacitor ¿de que capacidad es?


en mi poca experiencia probaria poniendole unos diodos que se las aguanten y probaria saludos


----------



## thors (Dic 13, 2006)

¿ consultas ?

-que uso tenia el motor
-usa interruptor centrifugo
-primero vibra y luego gira
-lo pruebas sin carga 
-como lo arrancas


----------



## dani555 (Dic 13, 2006)

gaston sj dijo:
			
		

> pregunta:lleva solamente un capacitor ¿de que capacidad es?
> 
> 
> en mi poca experiencia probaria poniendole unos diodos que se las aguanten y probaria saludos



El condensador es de 3 microfaradios. He probado con uno de 6 mf. y el resultado es el mismo. Como conecto los diodos en serie con el condensador, en paralelo?.
Gracias.


----------



## dani555 (Dic 13, 2006)

thors dijo:
			
		

> ¿ consultas ?
> 
> -que uso tenia el motor
> -usa interruptor centrifugo
> ...


 
El motor era de una bomba. Potencia unos 300 W.
No usa interruptor centrifugo
no vibra. gira de inmediato. unas veces en un sentido otras al reves.
lo pruebo sin carga.
lo arranco con condensador de 3 mf. 450 v. He probado con uno de 6 mf. 450 v.
y se comporta igual.
Gracias.


----------



## rojewski (Dic 13, 2006)

dani, numera los cables de alimentacion y prueba si tiene relacion la conexión fase-neutro con el giro del motor.


----------



## thors (Dic 13, 2006)

¿estas seguro entre que bobinas esta montado el condensador?

el condensador esta entre la bobina de partida y la de trabajo  

           0------------------neutro
          0 0
         x   x
    P  x     x T
       x        x 
      0 0 I I   0-------------fase
           C

el aumento en la capasidad del condensador no veneficia al motor debes usar el que indica la placa


----------



## thors (Dic 13, 2006)

lo siento el dibujo era un triangulo entre las bobinas y el condensador si lo tienes claro 
me avisas


----------



## dani555 (Dic 13, 2006)

thors dijo:
			
		

> ¿estas seguro entre que bobinas esta montado el condensador?
> 
> el condensador esta entre la bobina de partida y la de trabajo
> 
> ...




Dudo que las conexiones del condensador esten mal ya que son de origen y no las he
cambiado. Probare los diodos.


----------



## dani555 (Dic 13, 2006)

rojewski dijo:
			
		

> dani, numera los cables de alimentacion y prueba si tiene relacion la conexión fase-neutro con el giro del motor.




Lo probaré. Lo curioso es que de 10 veces que lo arranco, siet u ocho gira en el sentido
de las agujas del reloj y las otras dos o tres en sentido contrario. Interpreto que  segun
en que posicion se detiene, arranca en un sentido y segun que posicion en otro.  No es la
primera vez que me encuentro con este problema. Pondre un condensador nuevo, no sea
que los que he probado hayan perdido aislamiento.


----------



## gaston sj (Dic 13, 2006)

hola tendrias que poner en serie para probar.. realmente no lo he hecho nunca pero es muy probable que funcione ya que el diodo hace que la corriente pase para un polo y no pra el otro bue un saludo espero tu respuesta sobre si funciono un saludo


----------



## luxon (Dic 14, 2006)

Yo creo que tu problema es del rotor, me explico:
Estos motorescon rotor en cortocircuito (jaula de ardilla) estan formados por unas barras de aluminio, que van incrustadqas en las láminas magnéticas del rotor, cerca de la periferia, en direccion axial. Luego van todas unidas en cada extremo a otras piezas de aluminio. Bueno pues lo mas probable es que alguna de estas barras no este bien conectada  por la parte de la unión, o en el peor de los casos se encuentre rota interiormente, con lo cuqal según sea la posición del rotor en el momento del arranque puede ser que te gire en sentido inverso al previsto, y una vez a comenzado a girar en un sentido el motor seguirá girando en ese sentido. Incluso si el motor estubiese perfectamente bien, si en el momento de arrancar tu lo fuerzas en un sentido de giro, este tipo de motor segura girando en ese sentido.


----------



## dani555 (Dic 15, 2006)

luxon dijo:
			
		

> Yo creo que tu problema es del rotor, me explico:
> Estos motorescon rotor en cortocircuito (jaula de ardilla) estan formados por unas barras de aluminio, que van incrustadqas en las láminas magnéticas del rotor, cerca de la periferia, en direccion axial. Luego van todas unidas en cada extremo a otras piezas de aluminio. Bueno pues lo mas probable es que alguna de estas barras no este bien conectada  por la parte de la unión, o en el peor de los casos se encuentre rota interiormente, con lo cuqal según sea la posición del rotor en el momento del arranque puede ser que te gire en sentido inverso al previsto, y una vez a comenzado a girar en un sentido el motor seguirá girando en ese sentido. Incluso si el motor estubiese perfectamente bien, si en el momento de arrancar tu lo fuerzas en un sentido de giro, este tipo de motor segura girando en ese sentido.



Muchas gracias por tu explicación. Crees que si retiro el rotor podré observar a simple vista
esta anomalía y repararla ?.


----------



## dani555 (Dic 15, 2006)

gaston sj dijo:
			
		

> hola tendrias que poner en serie para probar.. realmente no lo he hecho nunca pero es muy probable que funcione ya que el diodo hace que la corriente pase para un
> polo y no pra el otro bue un saludo espero tu respuesta sobre si funciono un saludo



No hay manera, sigue el mismo problema. Igual es que hay algun bobinado defectuoso.
Muchas gracias por tu interes.


----------



## thors (Dic 15, 2006)

¡¡¡ es super raro !!

sube fotos del motor con sus conexiones al condensador y alimentacion


----------



## dani555 (Dic 15, 2006)

thors dijo:
			
		

> ¡¡¡ es super raro !!
> 
> sube fotos del motor con sus conexiones al condensador y alimentacion



OK. Mañana mismo las subo.


----------



## dani555 (Dic 18, 2006)

dani555 dijo:
			
		

> thors dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tengo las fotos pero al "añadir archivo" la capacidad permitida no es suficiente.
No se si hay alguna otra forma de enviarlas.


----------



## thors (Dic 18, 2006)

lo ideal para seguir con este foro es que las publiques para que otros opínen
entonces deberas bajar el tamaño  
no hay otra solucion


----------



## dani555 (Dic 18, 2006)

thors dijo:
			
		

> lo ideal para seguir con este foro es que las publiques para que otros opínen
> entonces deberas bajar el tamaño
> no hay otra solucion





 A ver si ahora las podeis ver


----------



## capitanp (Dic 18, 2006)

Podria ser que ese motor sea originalmente trifasico y le hayan hecho un "reforma" a monofasico?????


----------



## dani555 (Dic 18, 2006)

capitanp dijo:
			
		

> Podria ser que ese motor sea originalmente trifasico y le hayan hecho un "reforma" a monofasico?????



No es el caso.


----------



## capitanp (Dic 18, 2006)

la verdad que nos tenes intrigado


----------



## luxon (Dic 19, 2006)

saca el rotor. e inspecciona por la superficie, veras unas marcas que la recorren axialmente y un poco inclinadas alguna/s de ellas se notara que se han calentado mas de lo debido posiblemente esas seran las que esten averiadas.
Pero no hay forma de verlo a simple vista


----------



## thors (Dic 19, 2006)

??????
dani555   si puedes sacarle una foto o describir los datos de la placa del motor


----------



## dani555 (Dic 19, 2006)

thors dijo:
			
		

> ??????
> dani555   si puedes sacarle una foto o describir los datos de la placa del motor



No tiene placa. 
De todas maneras ya he ideado un sistema mecanico para evitar que gire al reves.
Gracias a todos.


----------



## thors (Dic 19, 2006)

los motores sincronicos necesitan de un sistema mecanico para que gire hacia el mismo lado  

pero tu motor es asincronico ???????


----------



## dani555 (Dic 19, 2006)

thors dijo:
			
		

> los motores sincronicos necesitan de un sistema mecanico para que gire hacia el mismo lado
> 
> pero tu motor es asincronico ???????



No. No lo es. Pero es de la unica manera que lo puedo solucionar.
Agradecido por vuestro interes.


----------



## electro-gen (Dic 22, 2006)

dani555, recuerdo una vez me paso eso mismo con un motor trifasico, y tambien recuerdo el tremendo debate que provoco entre varios tecnicos y electricistas, al final hubo que hacer una "tabla de la verdad" de los cables y enrrollados del motor, por que al hacer las combinaciones estrella-delta en la caja del motor se cometio un error y pasaba eso, en tu caso es posible que haya un error de cable, pero si es de fabrica y anteriormente trabajaba bien, y nadie ha abierto su caja de conexiones, pues entonces me atrevo a afirmar que ha sufrido daño alguna conexion......deberias hacerlo revisar por un perito electricista, como dato curioso te dire, que para invertir el sentido de giro de un motor a condensador, solo hay que invertir el par del enrrollado de arranque, partiendo de ahi, hay que revisar el motor.


----------

